# San Jose, CA - Kitties Need Home



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

I know of 3 kitties that are looking for homes.

The first one was a stray that found its way under some friends' house. They have 2 cats of their own and cannot keep her but she badly wants to come inside and be with them. She's a little skittish but warms up quickly. She's guestimated between 2-5 years old.

The other two are from the same home. Their owners are moving and are going to take them to the pound. Trying to intervene to at least take them to a no-kill home. I don't know their ages but can find out.


----------

